# Toy Biz Thor Finished



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

I had to finish this to clear the work bench for Nossy. Bad seam showing on his left arm. It doesn't look that bad with my poor eyes. I think I need a new camera


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow! One of the nicest renditions to date I've seen of this kit! Thor is excellent and I really love the pallet of colors used on the base and creature! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job Norm! :thumbsup: Very nice work on the shading.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Holy Crap!! I went and looked at mine, I don't think it's even the same kit!! What a great job you did. Air or hand brushed? Just an AWESOME job! :thumbsup: 


Wayne


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Great paint job! :thumbsup: But doesn't the sculpt of Thor's face look kinda deranged?!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice work normlbd. Let me echo Gillmens praise and add that the whole color scheme is impressive. :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments kids. Wayne, all my kits are hand brushed. If you enjoy dry brushing the Toy Biz kits are for you. Someday I'll flip for an air brush though. AFILMDUDE, he does look sort of like a Viking Berserker with the blood lust flowing. He just finished off a nasty beastie after all.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Did you use oils or acrylics?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Great job! Maybe Thor has been doing some steroid action there, tho....


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

holly cow! That has Ozzy Ozbournes face (last pic)!!!

Good job Normlbd!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Norm- Nice work. 
I used the seam on the left arm to be my transition point from costume to flesh. Saved me a lot of work and heart ache.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Gillmen said:


> Did you use oils or acrylics?


I use Ceramcoat acrylics. Cheap and lots of colors. I'm starting to play with some oils a bit but I need to practice with them some more before I start using them regularly.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

F91 said:


> Norm- Nice work.
> I used the seam on the left arm to be my transition point from costume to flesh. Saved me a lot of work and heart ache.


I almost went that way myself. I talked myself into going for the look on the box art though. I painted the body and left arm before attaching so I could paint them both easily. Then I had to putty and match the paint. Truthfully the seam isn't as noticeable as in the picture, however I tend to notice things like that after looking at a picture. Someone posted in a recent thread that they look at the model in a mirror. I tried it and you really do see things you might not notice otherwise.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice paint job on this kit! You did some nice drybrushing there...Love the pose too!


MMM


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

normlbd said:


> Bad seam showing on his left arm.


Just tell people it's a battle scar. 

Seriously, nice work! One of the better build-ups I've seen of this kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

normlbd said:


> I almost went that way myself. I talked myself into going for the look on the box art though. I painted the body and left arm before attaching so I could paint them both easily. Then I had to putty and match the paint. Truthfully the seam isn't as noticeable as in the picture, however I tend to notice things like that after looking at a picture. Someone posted in a recent thread that they look at the model in a mirror. I tried it and you really do see things you might not notice otherwise.


I hear you about the seams.
It's one of the reason I do in-progress shots of my kits.
Helps me spot seam problems that I don't see when actually working on the kit. It's amazing how harsh the camera lense can really be to our little mistakes and oversights.

Great job on the kit though.
I used one of these for a conversion to a Conan kit.
The seams weren't to bad on the kit itself. Just wish I could have done as good a job painting it as you did on yours.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The one thing that I went all out on was the Dragon. The sculpt itself was a mess, or the result of a severe beat down. I sculpted new eyebrows and nostrils for the dragon and made a few modifications here and there.Overall I think Thor is the best of the Toy Biz sculpts out there.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Here's a newer picture of my Thor-

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/thor.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1112


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

F91, fantastic job! I really like the ToyBiz kits.


Wayne


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

I agree the dragon sculpt is a mess. You did a great job on yours F91.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Norm, as did you.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, it was fun figureing out what was supposed to be what on that dragon.

In case anyone is curious, here is what mine turned out like.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/conan/thor/thor.htm


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Very cool Trevor!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

That's a great idea and very well done.


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

really enjoy seeing the different takes that different people have of the same kit. It really is cool how figure kits can be done in so many different ways.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

normlbd said:


> That's a great idea and very well done.


Thanks, but I really screwed the pooch on the fleshtones.

Hopeing to strip the figure and re-do it sometime down the line.
Need to get some more practice first though.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

very nicedly done

buzz


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Looks great!


----------

